# Lost a Good man today.



## mweba (Nov 24, 2012)

Be careful out there guys. Storm damaged trees are especially dangerous.

Send some prayers for his wife Deb and children.

RIP Mitch J




Mitch Johnson by mweba1, on Flickr




Mitch Johnson 2 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## lowandslow (Nov 27, 2012)

*amen*

I'll pray for his family, that's a terrible
accident.


----------

